# ID please



## Bob19 (Mar 13, 2019)

Bought at a pet store and was in a red devil tank. Would this be a ob zebra? Don't think it's a peacock but could be wrong. Any info would be much appreciated


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like a peeling Red Devil.


----------

